# Room in new custom home mniutes from glenwood playpark



## Gwoodspot (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a Room for rent in my Killer new custom home, beginning June 1st, in Glenwood Springs Co. It has a view of the play park, It's own bath and and has access to laundry. High cielings, cool, quiet and private. great place to recover after a session at the park! 800.00 (for one) 1200.00 for two, includes utilities. wi fi, Cable, Laudry, E-mail me and I will send Pics. [email protected],com or, give me a call at 970-366-8898


----------

